# OLCC Disaster!!



## BassAngler (May 10, 2006)

I am highly disappointed with my OLCC unit (2433 - West Village).

Stay was from 4/30-5/07

Upon checking into unit 2433 at midnight, we found the condition of the unit totally unacceptable. Cobwebs with bugs, dirty stained couches and carpet, dirty patio door, moldy shower curtain, hair in the tub, kitchen floor had a  gooey stain, and stove looked like it was wiped with a dirty rag. The sink in the kitchen was also dirty! So we procede to climb in bed and try to get to sleep after a long day of traveling and then walking into a dump. My wife so upset she laid in bed crying.

When we got up the next morning I called Guest Relations asking for a new unit. They sent 3 different people over to look but never offered to do anything. I had  to call 4 times before all they would do is offer to reclean the unit. I continued to demand a new unit with no sucess.

Finally, 2 hours after my initial call they sent 3 people to clean the unit. Also a carpet cleaning company was brought in to remove the unrecognizable stains from the couch.

Overall the unit was now cleaner but still old and rundown. The door on the oven is bent. One of the grates for the air conditioner is all banged up, the couch was sagging and not comfortable to sit on for any length of time. The TV's looked like old 80's vintage bought at a yardsale.

Overall I am very shocked with all the rave reviews this resort gets. We were considering buying a unit here but would never consider anything in the West Village. 

We did have a great time at the pools and such so it wasn't all bad but we are  now thinking of buying a unit at the Sheraton Vistana where we stayed last year instead.

Anyway, sorry for the rant but thought I'd share my experience.


----------



## timeos2 (May 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear you got such a run down and dirty unit. Unfortunately this is a common situation with many mega-resorts such as Westgate where we own. The places are so large and built at so many different times that trying to keep it all updated and clean is a daunting task. It is made worse as the exact responsibilty for each "section" gets muddled and no one is ever quite clear as to who runs what, who is in control (meaning the owners should be but many mega resorts are effectively under the complete control of the developer) and where the annual fees all get used. 

Still there is no excuse for that type of unit being in existance and assigned to a guest no matter how big the resort.  You are taking the proper steps by letting people know, choosing not to buy there and (hopefully) filling out an exchange response for this trip.  My only worry with your post is you say you are looking at Vistana which, like OLCC & Westgate, is another mega resort that may have similar issues.  Be very careful before you buy into any mega resort. Pay special attention to the way fees are charged, who runs the Boards and who is the management.  We learned the hard way at Westgate that a mega developer is often a mega ego and never wants to turn over control to anyone.  Not an owner friendly way to run any resort.  And King David is not alone in this approach.


----------



## xzhan02 (May 10, 2006)

This really scares me.  We had to cancel a House at summer bay exchange to a 2 br OLCC due to school schedule change, and this will be the busy new years week.  I'm afraid there will be a good chance for us to land in one of these units.  

For OLCC experts, do you think we have a better chance to avoid such units if we try to checkin early, say 4 pm ?  If we still get it, will calling RCI (after unsuccessful request for unit change) help at all ?   We are not picky, just clean and functional units !


----------



## timetraveler (May 10, 2006)

Bass, your unit was on Springhill Circle, according to the unit number you listed.  Before I forward your post, I need to make certain of your location.  Do you remember looking at the street sign?  Was it in fact Springhill Circle?

I know this doesn't help you, but the West Village is in the process of doing major rennovations in 200 west village units this year.   Of those 200, 122 of them will be gutted to the concrete floor and wall studs.   The other 78 will receive new soft goods thruout, including the dishes.

The North Village which is now beginning to reach the 6 year mark, has a 2006 schedule of 150 units being renovated.   Over 70 of them have been completed.

As I said, I know this does not help you, and I totally understand your anger and frustration.  If you don't mind, I'd also like to know who the 3 initial people were that showed up and did nothing.   I need this information, as it will place the blame where the breakdown occurred.

Even if your unit is one of the 200 scheduled for gutting, the softgoods still should not have been more than 6 years old.   I'm so sorry, and I have no intention of making excuses for my home resort.   I promise you that your post will reach the proper department head.

Thanks!


----------



## timetraveler (May 10, 2006)

xzhan02 said:
			
		

> This really scares me.  We had to cancel a House at summer bay exchange to a 2 br OLCC due to school schedule change, and this will be the busy new years week.  I'm afraid there will be a good chance for us to land in one of these units.
> 
> For OLCC experts, do you think we have a better chance to avoid such units if we try to checkin early, say 4 pm ?  If we still get it, will calling RCI (after unsuccessful request for unit change) help at all ?   We are not picky, just clean and functional units !



RCI has no jurisdiction over where you will be placed.   The resort has total control over unit assignment.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 10, 2006)

I empathize with your experience completely!  We were in unit # 2624 in the infamous west village.  Our unit was very dirty and had bugs.  The very small whirlpool tub was not usable because black stuff was coming out of the jets.  We hated the yellow light on the patio that kept us from realizing when it was morning.  There weren't even hair dryers in the unit.  There were even ceramic tiles loose in the hallway, plus the appliances were old and the stove had a broken handle. The furniture and carpet were very stained and old looking, definitely had seen better days; it was worn out!  

I realize that most of OLCC is Gold Crown, but our unit was not.  

Our trip to OLCC was 3 1/2 years ago and our unit had stained furniture.  I thought they replaced every six years.   I figured we were at the end of the six years during our stay.  Now I am wondering if they really do replace soft goods after six years.  Most resorts do not replace TV's (or appliances) until they are broken, however.  We have stayed in nice resorts that have older TV's, so we are used to that, and as long as they work, we are okay with it. 

I know I am going to be criticized for my opinion of OLCC, I was before, but the truth is the truth, there is no denying that some units, not all, are not GC quality and the resort better update units or they will lose sales.  If you were shopping for a week in Orlando, why would you buy a week at OLCC after staying in an old-looking unit?  You wouldn't!  Why would you buy at a resort that lets their units deteriorate completely before they refurbish?

Bottom line: OLCC was a complete turnoff, especially after the RCI guide went on and on about what a special resort OLCC is.  

Now if I can grab a two-bedroom for 7,500 points, which are plentiful right now, we could stay at OLCC for $219 for an entire week.  That might be a different story.    I would make them clean a dirty unit, though, as you did during your stay.

I forgot when these units were built, but it was not very long ago.  I think they are only about fifteen years old.  That was a hard fifteen years.  

Exchangers in general can be very hard on timeshare units.  It seems that most people do not clean up a spill on the sofa and carpet as well as they would in their own homes, if at all.  I think most people take pretty good care, but there are those that do not.  They figure housekeeping will do it.  But housekeeping just goes through the units so quickly, plus the maids do not have steam cleaners on their little carts to take care of spills, so the next person notices the spill and calls to complain. 

Sorry you had a bad experience.  The TUG reviews are so mixed on OLCC.  You can tell what areas people stayed just by reading their descriptions.


----------



## BassAngler (May 10, 2006)

My unit was located on Sandhill Rd.

As for the people who came by, one was a gentleman who said he was the head of housekeeping. The 2nd was a lady with an accent who came in, looked around and went back to her pick-up and made a cell phone call. The 3rd was the head of Maintenance which was because of what we thought was a clogged tub.Turns out that was user error.

I wonder if the reason they didn't do anything at first is because I was demanding to be moved? It wasn't until I made my 4th or 5th call to Guest Relations when they said all they could do was reclean the unit.


----------



## sfwilshire (May 10, 2006)

We also would hesitate to go back because of an exchange into the West Village. We were treated rudely at checkin, the unit was dirty and had a serious ant problem, the master bath was the tiniest I've ever seen in a timeshare, there was no covered or screened porch to enjoy, and the $1 fee for toll free calls is criminal IMHO.

I've stayed in and enjoyed numerous other Orlando area resorts. This was the least desirable stay of any of them. We even stayed in one of the older sections of Vistana and found it quite pleasant. 

I would only go back to OLCC if it were the only option.

Sheila


----------



## timetraveler (May 10, 2006)

BassAngler said:
			
		

> My unit was located on Sandhill Rd.
> 
> As for the people who came by, one was a gentleman who said he was the head of housekeeping. The 2nd was a lady with an accent who came in, looked around and went back to her pick-up and made a cell phone call. The 3rd was the head of Maintenance which was because of what we thought was a clogged tub.Turns out that was user error.
> 
> I wonder if the reason they didn't do anything at first is because I was demanding to be moved? It wasn't until I made my 4th or 5th call to Guest Relations when they said all they could do was reclean the unit.



Thanks BassAngler.   Your unit is should be located on Springhill Circle.  Sandhill Drive is a very long road, and then there's a small culdesac type loop, near Sandhill's end that comes back out onto Sandhill.   That's where 2433 is located.  Does this description fit your unit layout?  Your golf villa should have been the first one on the right, just as you make a right turn off Sandhill onto the culdesac loop.  Sandhill Drive eventually empties onto Orange Lake Blvd, just past the Tennis Villas.

I can't answer why your concerns were not addressed immediately that next morning.  

Checking in at midnight would have absolutely NO bearing on your unit assignment.   Just like checking in mid morning, and waiting til 4pm to pick up your key would make no difference in unit assignment.

OL's policy is to honor owner's requests first, then they place all guests randomly.   (well....ok.....if you somehow thru RCI, use a hut in some forgotten place in the world as an exchange with no running water.......maybe....just maybe you'd be placed in a unit that was scheduled for gutting the following week.)   

And your Royal Dunes property, certainly is not in THAT category.  

I want you to know that I will make sure your posts are sent to the proper individuals.   I remember our posts leading up to your trip, and how excited you were.  

Anytime a tugger/ or guest asks me for help/advice privately or on this forum, leading up to their trip, and then is dissappointed, I hate to hear they were let down.  

I hope all the amenities and beautiful pool complexes at least helped ease some of your frustration.


----------



## littlestar (May 10, 2006)

So sorry this happened to you. 

Thanks for posting about your experience.

We had a large family group in Orlando last week. Part of our group stayed at Grande Vista and we stayed at Horizons and Disney's Old Key West. Our group that stayed at Grande Vista had some issues this time. Our nephew and his family had a cockroach problem in their one bedroom at Grande Vista. Grande Vista had to spray twice and we told our nephew and his wife to check the weatherstripping on the front door. The weatherstripping wasn't right and it helped after Grande Vista sprayed and fixed the weatherstripping on the door. We also had good friends that were in a one bedroom in the very back section of Grande Vista and they dealt with flea bites on their ankles (somebody must have snuck a dog in with fleas is the only thing we could think of had happened). None of their rooms at Grande Vista were new buildings. Our one bedroom at Horizons was brand new and perfect.

It does make a person leery about staying in an older, non-refurbished unit at a resort.


----------



## gjw007 (May 10, 2006)

Again, as other said, sorry to hear about your experience.  It happens in smaller units as well, usually not intentionally.  I worked in a small 100-unit hotel where the housekeepers had marked the units clean but when the guests checked, well, it hadn't been.  Still, there is no escuse for a dirty unit.


----------



## BassAngler (May 10, 2006)

Vickie,

Thanks so much for all your help! Your description of my unit location is right on,   I didn't realize the name of the road changed but you got it!


----------



## 3kids4me (May 10, 2006)

Get ready for our Orange Lake story.  I've kept pretty quiet about it for a long time, but it still makes me angry.  Read to the end and you will see why.

First of all, we also had a very dirty unit at OLCC (Tennis Villas).  It had hair in the jacuzzi and even in the sheets, and dead bugs in the kitchen.  

They sent someone over to clean right away and they did clean everything and change the sheets.  However, we also had several broken things that kept popping up as we would decide to use them...the phone in the bedroom didn't work, then we discovered the oven didn't work, then the tub didn't work properly.  

For us, though, the worst part was that my daughter had a medical emergency and ended up in the hospital.  We actually had to call an ambulance, and my husband went with her while I stayed behind with the other two kids.  Now, at my home resort, if something like this ever happened (and it did with a friend of mine) they would bend backwards to help you.  At Orange Lake, I first called the desk to ask if they knew of any babysitting so that I could join my husband and daughter in the hospital.  They didn't, and really didn't seem to care too much.  Then, when it appeared that she would have to stay and have surgery, I called to ask if they could find a place for us to stay for one extra night as we wouldn't be able to fly home on time.  Our unit was scheduled for maintenance the next week and was going to be unoccupied, but they wouldn't let us stay there.  Instead, they told us we could rent a night from them for $500 for the night.  Considering we were there on a vacation escape of $199 for a week (it was off-season), we found this insulting, especially given our difficult circumstances.

Finally, we decided to fly her home for the surgery.  We checked out, got medical clearance, and flew home.  We drove directly from JFK to the hospital.  In the car on the way to the hospital, my cel phone rang.  It was Orange Lake, calling to find out when we would be paying them for the extra night.  They had no idea that we had checked out, even though I did it personally at the front desk while explaining our situation.

Ick.

Sharon


----------



## timetraveler (May 10, 2006)

BassAngler said:
			
		

> Vickie,
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help! Your description of my unit location is right on,   I didn't realize the name of the road changed but you got it!



No problem!   

I'll be there myself shortly.


----------



## Avery (May 10, 2006)

Sharon,

Your story makes my blood boil. I just cancelled my HGVC exchange into Orlando, but am sure glad I didn't take OLCC instead when I had the choice.

Avery


----------



## Jimster (May 10, 2006)

I suspect part of the problem here is that you checked in at midnight.  I suspect that you got one of the last available rooms that day.  Now, none of what I'm saying justifies the condition of your room, but it may explain it a bit.  I also believe it needs to be said that you are dealing with the biggest TS there is.  It is truly a Mega resort-there are going to be problems from time to time. Its a fact of life.  I bet there's a Shell gas station out there with a bad restroom too.  When you are a Mega organization some problems will simply slip through the cracks.  I think one of the best pieces of advise that can be given here is that when you occupy a TS, tell someone what is wrong.  If the phone doesn't work, report it.  If there is a problem of another kind, report it.  Sometimes I think the problem is that management just doesn't know there is a problem.  Only by TS guests reporting problems can they be resolved.  I know some people are too timid about reporting problems and the result often is the guests which follow have difficulties.  So what I want people to take away from this is that they should always report problems, not necessarily for their benefit but for subsequent guests.  The only other comment I would make (as a OLCC owner) is that I also find OLCC's staff insensitive and sometimes down right rude.


----------



## wcfr1 (May 10, 2006)

Not suprised. I had a friend who worked at OLCC. She confirmed to me what has been posted on this BBS before, Exchangers are routinely assigned to the older less desireable units/sections. 

Not that they are discriminating exchangers but that their first obligation is to owners. She also told me that was a standard practice at the other mega timeshare resorts she worked at in Orlando.

If you get a chance, read the thread about "The worst resort you ever stayed at". The thing that was shocking to me (or maybe not) was how many"worst" replies there were for OLCC and Vistana. If you read reviews here on TUG on on RCI these generally have good reviews. 

Just goes to show you, not everything is cut and dry the same for everyone. You know the saying Opinions are like *****. Everyones got one and there not all the same.


----------



## suzanne (May 10, 2006)

WE stayed at OLCC 3 years ago in one of the older units. We had a two bedroom that had a small golf course behind it, just down and around from the Main Check In building. While it was an older unit, it was clean and everything was in good repair. We did not see any bugs or ants. We have an exchange scheduled for Dec 29th for a two bedroom for 6/8. Can we call and request a non smoking unit in one of the newer remodeled buildings prior to our arrival date? I have severe allergies to smoke and dust.

My other question is for the exchanger with the bad unit. Did you exchange thru RCI? If so, there is an RCI manned desk at OLCC, did you contact them about the condition of your unit and OLCC's refusal to move you? If so I would be interested in what their response was to your problems. I for one will not stay in a unit with the conditions you described. I would have  returned to the office and demanded a Manager deal with the situation immediately not the next day. I am one of those people who freak out at the sight of bugs, ants and snakes. Normally I am easy going but critters and a dirty room, not...

Suzanne


----------



## timetraveler (May 10, 2006)

suzanne said:
			
		

> WE stayed at OLCC 3 years ago in one of the older units. We had a two bedroom that had a small golf course behind it, just down and around from the Main Check In building. While it was an older unit, it was clean and everything was in good repair. We did not see any bugs or ants. We have an exchange scheduled for Dec 29th for a two bedroom for 6/8. Can we call and request a non smoking unit in one of the newer remodeled buildings prior to our arrival date? I have severe allergies to smoke and dust.
> 
> My other question is for the exchanger with the bad unit. Did you exchange thru RCI? If so, there is an RCI manned desk at OLCC, did you contact them about the condition of your unit and OLCC's refusal to move you? If so I would be interested in what their response was to your problems. I for one will not stay in a unit with the conditions you described. I would have  returned to the office and demanded a Manager deal with the situation immediately not the next day. I am one of those people who freak out at the sight of bugs, ants and snakes. Normally I am easy going but critters and a dirty room, not...
> 
> Suzanne



Hi Suzanne.  OL is now entirely smoke free.  All units are designated non smoking.  So your allergies to smoke,( I hate it too), should not be a problem.  You can also request an air purifier.

As far as bugs go....well they sorta go hand in hand with Florida ya know.  Over the years, I don't think I've seen a single Orlando TS that has escaped a post regarding seeing those little critters.  I personally haven't had a problem with them in any units we have stayed in.  Unless you want to count the adorable little curly tailed lizards scurrying around outside your unit.  I see lot's of those each visit.  Heck, that's how I start off my Orlando vacation....seeing how long it takes to spy one of the little guys.:whoopie: 

My nieces are forever trying to catch one!  (fat chance)


----------



## BassAngler (May 10, 2006)

I was not aware of the RCI section mentioned in the previous post. I thought by simply contacting Guest Relations through the resort would be all that is required to fix a problem.

I did fill out an RCI cimment card on RCI's site but am not really sure who sees those. Is there something else I should do with RCI to make them aware of the situation?

Like I said earlier, things were finally made tollerable and where we spent most of our time by the Olympic pool and little time in the unit it helpded smooth things a bit.

I wonder if this is why I never got invited to any timeshare sales presentations!
:whoopie:


----------



## JLB (May 10, 2006)

I know you were looking forward to your vacation.  You had been asking questions, making plans, and I know how hyped you were.

FWIW, when I saw your first post, and your handle, my first thought was, "I hope you don't take your bass boat and trailer, hoping to fish Orange Lake."  During our last tour there the sales lady we got stuck with said a lot of bass fishermen bring their boats down and combine fishing and vacationing without ever leaving the resort.  I had a tournament bass fisherman in my group, and I have been familiar with OL for close to 20 years, so we both knew better than that.

We here all know that a lot of people put in a lot of planning, asking a lot of questions, about OL, more so than any other resort.  It's a shame that it does not always pan out.  I don't know what more a person can do to try to assure themselves a decent vacation.

Some have suggested than perhaps with some resorts people set their expectations too high, they expect too much, and when it does not materialize they feel very bad.  Perhaps with lower expectations, little disappointments would not be as big a deal.

I still think a key is getting a 3-bedroom unit.  That appears to eliminate the 2-bedroom crapshoot.

We have always enjoyed our stays there despite a few disappointments.


----------



## BassAngler (May 10, 2006)

> "I hope you don't take your bass boat and trailer, hoping to fish Orange Lake."



I had no intention of bringing my boat and such! However, 2 of the last 4 trips to Orlando I hired a Bass guide and fished Lake Toho. What a blast!!!


----------



## JillChang (May 10, 2006)

Regardless if the owners get priority, there is no excuse for a unit to be dirty to the point where you find hair in tub and sheets.  YUK..Disgusting... and mysterious stains...totally unacceptable.  An unit can be old and worn, it doesn't mean it has an excuse to be dirty.

Those of you who had bad experiences at OLCC should post a review and shouldn't be quiet about it.


----------



## STEVIE (May 10, 2006)

While we are on the subject of displeasure, let me tell you of a problem I had.  Yes, as I have posted else where, we had a great unit in the new highrise, which was really beautiful.  I am happy with the accomodations, but did have a very confrontational experience with one of the vendors hired by the resort.  My sons were excited to rent fishing gear and fish in the several ponds on the resort.  Upon arriving at the rental hut on the lake, we couldn't believe how we were so rudely treated.  The woman working at the shack was trying to close up shop a half hour early, and was completly annoyed that we were there to rent equipment, which by the way was making money for her company.  She treated us so poorly, we had to tell her she was being rude, and she could of cared less.  She raised her voice at us and I have never been talked to so poorly by anyone I was giving money to.  She has no idea what customer service is all about.  After our horrific experience my husband went to the front desk and asked to speak to a manager.  He complained to the on shift manager, but there was never a call of apology.  I will never return to this resort because of the way we were treated.  Here we were on vacation, spending money to the resort, and being treated very poorly.  People working at resorts need to learn about customer service and being courtious.


----------



## timetraveler (May 10, 2006)

JillChang said:
			
		

> Regardless if the owners get priority, there is no excuse for a unit to be dirty to the point where you find hair in tub and sheets.  YUK..Disgusting... and mysterious stains...totally unacceptable.  An unit can be old and worn, it doesn't mean it has an excuse to be dirty.
> 
> Those of you who had bad experiences at OLCC should post a review and shouldn't be quiet about it.



They do, Jill.....LOL.....and trust me they are NOT quiet about it.

   I just can't figure it out though.  You'd think in over 50 stay's that I would have encountered at least one of these complaints.   But I have never seen hairs in the bathtubs/showers, or on the sheets, or experienced dirty sheets, walked into a single unit that was filthy and full of floor and furniture stains, or bug infested.   I'm either one of the luckiest people alive or my vision is as bad as Mr. Magoo's.  :hysterical:


----------



## timetraveler (May 10, 2006)

BassAngler said:
			
		

> I had no intention of bringing my boat and such! However, 2 of the last 4 trips to Orlando I hired a Bass guide and fished Lake Toho. What a blast!!!



Bass....I just wanted to let you know, I've made contact with OL.  I'll keep you informed.   By the way.....I love bass fishing as well.   Our private lake is stocked full of bass, blue gill, and croppie, and red ears!   My brother say's I'm spoiled because it's like fishing out of a barrel, and not at all like fishing in the real world.


----------



## Sea Six (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for posting this.  I've seen so many posts about OLCC here.  In my 25 years or more of exchanging, my trip to OLCC was one of the worst experiences  ever.  I will never go to that place again.


----------



## JillChang (May 10, 2006)

I mean in TUG's resort review database.


----------



## gjw007 (May 10, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> They do, Jill.....LOL.....and trust me they are NOT quiet about it.
> 
> I just can't figure it out though.  You'd think in over 50 stay's that I would have encountered at least one of these complaints.   But I have never seen hairs in the bathtubs/showers, or on the sheets, or experienced dirty sheets, walked into a single unit that was filthy and full of floor and furniture stains, or bug infested.   I'm either one of the luckiest people alive or my vision is as bad as Mr. Magoo's.  :hysterical:


Vickie;

Like you, I've been to OLCC a number of times (about 15) and I have stayed in all the villages but I have never came across any of these problems either.  
The worst that I've seen has been the bathrooms in the basement of the clubhouse with the heavy use in the building.  I spent 10 years working in a small hotel, so I do realize that dirty rooms do crop up.  The worst story I've heard about cleanliness was in the WDW resorts (it was one of the budgets but I can't remember which one) with feces and such all over.  Ugh!  There are DVC members that go into their rooms and clean (disinfect) them before using them but I've always figure that these were people who were excessive about cleanliness as this hasn't been my experience at DVC either.  The dirtest unit I have ever been in was at the VWL and it would be a major stretch to call it dirty.  There was a small piece of paper left between the couch and a lamp.  If you looked, you could find some dust in the washer/dryer closet.    I believe most of the dirty units in the various resorts where there have been reports of unhappiness are exceptions not the rule.  Unfortunately, given the large number of rooms at resorts such as OLCC, Vistana, Disney, a very small percentage is still too many.  It doesn't matter where you are staying, the units should be clean.


----------



## xzhan02 (May 11, 2006)

It looks like owners and 3 br exchangers are happy, but 2 br exchangers need some luck !


----------



## shoney (May 11, 2006)

I too was unhappy with my 2 bedroom exchange.  We received no help at all from the onsite rci rep.  She actually told us we should have went with our original exchange of Vistana Villages and should not have exchanged into OLCC (eventhough the rci rep at the time of reservation stated otherwise!)
When we arrived home I called RCI and told them of the situation.  I received my week back so it wasn't a loss.


----------



## elaine (May 11, 2006)

*My OLCC issues---lack of accountability/responsibility*

Ok--one main issue that I saw---lack of follow-through from staff and no centralized maintenance.

 minor issue--Mom is an owner and called 2 weeks ahead and requested tennis villas and explained that we have 70 yr old with bad knee and needed to be close to West complex--when we checked in, we were slated for  Legends Dr. area in a high rise away from everything--they had no notes of any request (they had tennis villas and switched us at check-in) so we stayed at tennis villas and had a great time--

but here's what I didn't say
MAJOR ISSUE-----when we arrived, I noticed what appeared to be water damage in 2nd bath over shower.  LAter, I heard dripping.  My husband touched it and pushed his hand through the ceiling (drain pan from shower above leaking).  
WE called (10 PM sat) and head of maintenance came right away---called immediately for another unit---but only a far-flung one was avail. b/c Easter week.  WE loved our location, so he said he would have maint. there in AM to fix--which they did, no problem for the rest of the week.

Head Engineer was VERY upset that no maid had reported--and it had been that way for some time--so bad that it water was going into the kitchen ceiling and leaking thru the a/c vent (leak stopped when ceiling fixed).  
OK---on top of that, our balcony door was so hard to open, and we were sure it would break off in the next week or so--again, a maid HAD to have noticed--you had to pry it open to get out---also, our firdge was missing the door tray, so you could put nothing in the door---again--how could a maid miss that???
And do they do ANY maint. inspections on the units? and how often?  if OLCC is relying on the cleaning crew to tell them about issues, well, that is clearly not working!
Since parents are owners, they get decent units and we LOVE OLCC, but, as an RCI exchanger without owner status, I would not risk it, personally. I think they need to invest more in maintenance, esp. inspections.


----------



## BassAngler (May 11, 2006)

Is getting your week back a difficult process? For my wife and me that would greatly rectify the situation.


----------



## shoney (May 11, 2006)

I simply called RCI and explained the situation of my experience with Orange Lake.  

After the explanation I was offered either
a.  my exchange fee back
b.  my week back (since my fixed week had passed at my home resort we were given an equivalent trader to what we owned)

or c.  was to take neither and put a formal complaint in writing and ask for both my exchange fee and my week back with no guarantee of getting anything back.

For us, getting an another weeks vacation was satisfaction.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 11, 2006)

*Good job, Shoney!*

That would have satiated me.  I would love to have gotten my week back.  I should have complained longer and harder to RCI.


----------



## 14th Med.Det (May 11, 2006)

I guess I will jump on this too.  There for 2 weeks over Easter,had minor issues ,but fixed right away. HOWEVER. one day when we walked to elevator(East villiage) we noticed a large set of keys in the door across from it (elevator). Housekeeping keys. of course with master keys to all the rooms.  I waited a few minutes and no one came back for them, so I took them to guest relations. Response--  Oh they must belong to someone from housekeeping. Well  DUH, that was unbelievable.  Someone less honest than i could have cleaned the whole building out.  14th Med


----------

